# AutoGeek at SEMA



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Time Lapse Video of the SEMA Autogeek Booth! - AMAZING!

This year at SEMA Yancy set-up a time lapse video camera to capture the Autogeek booth for the entire 5 days of SEMA.

This includes Monday which is set-up day PLUS all 4 days of the actual show.

Check it out!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Watching the time-lapse video is sure easier than doing all that work!

Thanks for sharing!


:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to see you On DW again Mike hows Competition Ready going ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Good to see you On DW again Mike hows Competition Ready going ?


I apologize for the holiday....  Been too busy.... 

Our new TV show is going great! We've shot 2 episodes and next week I'll be flying from Florida to California to film the next episode which is preparing a car for the AMBR competition.

AMBR = America's Most Beautiful Roadster

I'll posts some info about the show today.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it come out - I believe its coming to Discovery ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Looking forward to seeing it come out - I believe its coming to Discovery ?


The new TV show will air on Velocity Channel which is a part of the Discovery network.

The first episode is scheduled to start airing either the end of March or the beginning of April.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Mike, nice to see you back, Mike looking to buy the mark 11 Rupes on Sunday at the NEC Autosport show, what's it like to use compared to the old one? The cars I look after are a 67Fastback, Chevy pick up truck and a GTO but not sure which one to pick? Be using them for correction and finishing, so any feed back would be great. Chongo


----------

